

LessConf 2013: How Less Was More - gpxl
http://www.gerlandopiro.com/2013/04/16/lessconf-2013-how-less-was-more

======
kbenson
From the name I was hoping it was a conference for people from lesswrong.com
talking about ridiculously awesome things.

